# My Gheenoe "Refit"



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks beautiful! Should be fun to hear what strangers think of the front seat. Anyone who doesn't know better thinks bass seats on Gheenoes are dangerously tippy.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I think you added enough gear,
to make a Hewes Redfisher envious...
Nice micro.


----------



## gheen_with_envy (Oct 12, 2008)

Nice rigg you got there! Must go pretty fast.


----------



## wilddave13 (May 6, 2008)

Looks good.  Be careful of the poling platform interfering with the steering rod when you turn left and trim the motor up.  I have a similar setup and I had to modify my poling platform after I bent the steering rod....twice. Doh!  Nice boat.


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Looks nice!  Great work!


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the nice comments.  

The bass seat up front is incredibly stable, even with my 220 or so pounds on it. And as far as the steering and tilt clearence, no prob. I double and triple checked that during the "dry" fit stage of the installation. They all clear any obstructions, but barely!!  

I can't wait to take her out on her trial run.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

One heckova nice setup you have made for yourself.
I was thinking of putting a little deck up front but now I might have to get one of those seats up front for mine, yours looks cool!


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

Green Hornet, I also thought of putting a front deck on mine, but saw many pics of other Noe's set up with that type of seat. I tell you, I'm glad I went with the seat. It also weighs a hell of alot less than a deck.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

sweet gheenoe. I can only imagine how shallow you guys get.


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

HA;

With the motor down, 10-12"; with the motor up 4"-5"


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

nice man, "reel" nice. lol. you fish flamingo much?


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

I have a few times so I consider myself some what of a Newbee there. I have fished South Biscayne Bay alot.

But it is interesting exploring out there.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

cool man. I've never been on a gheenoe. If you ever feel like learning a bit more about mingo give me a shout. I'll head out there with you and show you some easy go to spots. tight lines.


----------



## newbie_dave (May 31, 2007)

HA;

I my have to take you up on the offer. We could use the Gheenoe. Let's see if we could hook up one of these weekends. I have finals coming up. Maybe after then.

Until then. have a Happy and Safe New Years.

Dave


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

plan sounds good to me. same to you man, best wishes.


----------

